# New and Hav crazy : )



## Stacierew (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone! Im new to the forum, so I apologize in advance if I post to the wrong area, etc. I have a 7 yr old TT, and have always known that my next dog would be a havanese. I was fortunate enough to pet sit a havanese recently, and of course fell even more in LOVE with the breed. I work as a therapist, and took the dog to work with me daily. She did amazing work! I would love to have a havanese of my own to pamper and love, but one that would hopefully also enjoy going to work with me as a therapy dog. It seems that it might be best for me to get an adult since the temperament would be more obvious? I am looking for a gentle, loving dog who loves attention. Maybe a breeder rehome or retiree? I have sent out a few emails to breeders. I'm hoping THE special dog will pop up if I put enough feelers out there. Any info or leads would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome to the forums.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!! I assume you already know about Havanese Rescue? If not, simply do a google search and you'll find it. I'd advise getting hooked into the local HRI people so they can keep an eye open for the right dog for you. 

I got my first Havanese in July and he is such a joy! A definite enrichment to our lives. Good luck!

Alanna


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome and definitly check out HRI!!


----------



## Stacierew (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey! Thanks for the responses (and for the welcome, Narci  ) I have checked out the rescue. Although I think rescue is a wonderful idea, my concern is that I would end up with a dog with the very problems we try to avoid by going to a good responsible breeder. I would guess 80% of them were from puppy mills or backyard breeders. What do you guys think?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Keep an open mind. Some of the rescues I hear come from owners not being able to care for them. It is all in the temperament of the Havs, the rescue people would know which of the Havs would be gentle and laid back. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome. Besides rescue, which has been mentioned, often there are older finished CH available to the right home. I know of breeders of alot of different breeds who consider placing one of their dogs if they find the right home because they either have a limit on the number of dogs they can have where they live and would like a puppy to show or just have set a limit on the number of dogs they can adequately care for. I'm in the second category. Because of this, I rarely have litters of puppies. Good luck finding the dog for you.


----------



## Stacierew (Oct 29, 2011)

Becky, that is more of the scenario that I am interested in. I love the idea of a dog that has had proper socialization and knows what grooming and potty training is about : ) I've been sending emails to various breeders hoping for the right dog, and thought the forum might be a good avenue. Btw, my family is from the Kingsport, TN area. Is that close to Powell?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

If you keep contacting reputable breeders, you'll eventually find one that is right for you. I'd suggest contacting HCA breeder referral. Kingsport is about an hour and a half north east of us. I'm NW of Knoxville. Actually, we don't live in Powell (or the same county) but our mail comes from there. Good luck in your search


----------



## eso (Nov 1, 2009)

I adopted my girl, Amber, from a breeder. They had decided to retire her and let her live out her life as a pet and about the same time I emailed expressing interesting in adopting! I already had a relationship with this particular breeder, as we had gotten my boy, Java, from them as a puppy. 

Anyways, Amber just turned 3 and is absolutely delightful. She just loves to soak up love and attention from everyone. I've often thought she would be a good therapy dog.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:We too used to have TT's,and now have Havanese, both breeds are fantastic! Good luck with your search.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I too got my Momo from a breeder that places older dogs. Although she was technically still a puppy at 5 months when I got her, the breeder also had some retired dogs at the time that she was placing.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!!! A rescue is always a good place to look and you definitely can't go wrong with the havanese breed.

Welcome Again!!!!


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

OK, I know this is probably a dumb question, but what is a "TT"??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tibetan Terrier ... right?


----------



## Stacierew (Oct 29, 2011)

It IS a Tibetan Terrier. They are wonderful doggies. Appearance wise, like a mid-size havanese. Attitude wise- a bit more snarky and independent : ) I am gonna hang in there and keep contacting breeders. I just have a gut feeling my heart dog is out there! Thanks for all the luck and welcomes!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Stacierew said:


> It IS a Tibetan Terrier. They are wonderful doggies. Appearance wise, like a mid-size havanese. Attitude wise- a bit more snarky and independent : ) I am gonna hang in there and keep contacting breeders. I just have a gut feeling my heart dog is out there! Thanks for all the luck and welcomes!


Aren't they more like an over-sized Hav? I thought they ran 18-30 lbs? They're really cute, though!


----------



## Stacierew (Oct 29, 2011)

They are more like over sized lhasa apso's. Much more aloof and contrary that havanese, from what I have seen. Clarie, so cool that you went from TT's to Havanese! Any insight on breed differences? Is the Havanese coat easier or more difficult?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the group. For what it's worth, I, too, have a feeling your Havanese love is close at hand. Hang in there. I suspect it won't be very long.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Stacierew said:


> They are more like over sized lhasa apso's. Much more aloof and contrary that havanese, from what I have seen. Clarie, so cool that you went from TT's to Havanese! Any insight on breed differences? Is the Havanese coat easier or more difficult?


Well, they're cute, but that wouldn't be the breed for me, hen! I want a dog that works well in obedience and agility. Maybe that's why I've never seen one at a trial!! (of course, we're one of only two Havs in N.E. I know about who show in obedience, and that's not because of attitude or drive, so it could also be that they just aren't that common!)

I always have my eye out for a low-allergy breed that's a little taller so that I don't break my back so much starting my next dog!<g> So far, though, although I've met individuals of some breeds that I love, I still haven't found a BREED that atracts me the way Havs do. So, in all likelihood, my next performance dog will still be another Hav!


----------



## Carol & Brett (Nov 4, 2011)

Stacierew said:


> Hi Everyone! Im new to the forum, so I apologize in advance if I post to the wrong area, etc. I have a 7 yr old TT, and have always known that my next dog would be a havanese. I was fortunate enough to pet sit a havanese recently, and of course fell even more in LOVE with the breed. I work as a therapist, and took the dog to work with me daily. She did amazing work! I would love to have a havanese of my own to pamper and love, but one that would hopefully also enjoy going to work with me as a therapy dog. It seems that it might be best for me to get an adult since the temperament would be more obvious? I am looking for a gentle, loving dog who loves attention. Maybe a breeder rehome or retiree? I have sent out a few emails to breeders. I'm hoping THE special dog will pop up if I put enough feelers out there. Any info or leads would be greatly appreciated!


When we were looking for a breeder we went to the AKC site and looked for a Havanese association. Through that we found a breeder in our geo region and are the lucky parents of Marcus - since thanksgiving of 2008.


----------



## Stacierew (Oct 29, 2011)

PJ, Its worth a lot, I love hunches! Oddly enough, I got a call this morning from a breeder who has two rescues. They were actually breeder releases from somewhere in the midwest, both female, 7 months old. It sounds as if they have a few issues, but I havent met them yet. So now I am torn between helping out a sweet puppy who hasnt had a great live (and inheriting poor breeding issues) or hanging in there for a breeders dog. Advice? Experience?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Over the years we had 3 TT's.One of them was obstinate and used to have run ins with DH!The other two were very loving and obedient.The breeder that we got our last TT from is also the breeder where our two Havs come from as she started breeding Havs about 10 years ago.All her TT's are very soppy and full of fun and not at all akward.Our TT's all had different coats,one was soft and wavy,one straight and coarse and one extremely profuse,but none of them were as soft as our Havs.Also the TT's are considerably larger than the standard Hav.Here is a picture from our breeder of the two breeds together.The first and last pics the TT is in the middle,and in the other picture you can see Nellie's Mum and a black TT pup,who was between 3 and 4 months old.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My advice to you is to listen to your gut when you meet the dogs (or any others). That little inner voice is always right. Yep, you're close.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gigi, Nellie's mom is a beauty, just like her daughter. I think I want to live at your breeder's house. Looks like they're holding court.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Stacie:

Since you are looking to adopt an adult Hav, I thought I would pass this listing along to you. I have no further infomation than what was on the adopt a Pet e-mail that came in today.

There is an 11 month old Havanese female in Jacksonville, FL who may fit the bill. Lola's listing is as follows:

"Lola is an 11 month old Havanese puppy girl. She is very playful and active, and still has a great deal of puppy energy. This pretty black and white pup loves all people and other dogs, and enjoys sleeping in the big bed. She currently weighs 12 lbs. and would like a stay at home person who can continue her house training and puppy manners. Lola the Havanese is fostering in Florida."

She is "already spayed, purebred, up to date with shots, good with kids, and good with dogs"

Rescue Group: Shih Tzu and Furbaby Rescue, Inc. 
Pet ID #: bfl5729 
Contact: Meredith Coley 
Phone: (904) 242-0996 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Address: P.O. Box 330200, Jacksonville, FL 32233

Let 'em know you saw "Lola" on Adopt-a-Pet.com!

Website: http://www.STFBR.org


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Stacierew said:


> PJ, Its worth a lot, I love hunches! Oddly enough, I got a call this morning from a breeder who has two rescues. They were actually breeder releases from somewhere in the midwest, both female, 7 months old. It sounds as if they have a few issues, but I havent met them yet. So now I am torn between helping out a sweet puppy who hasnt had a great live (and inheriting poor breeding issues) or hanging in there for a breeders dog. Advice? Experience?


Only you can decide how much you can handle. I wanted a dog for sport, so wanted a very specific dog. I had a better chance of getting that from an excellent breeder, with known bloodlines. Also, with a husband who was decidedly luke-warm about the idea of getting a puppy, I wanted the best odds possible of a puppy with an excellent disposition. (I even had a trainer temperament test the puppies)

But there are people who thrive on the challenge of rehabbing puppy mill dogs who have had a rotten start in life. These dogs can be wonderful pets with time and patience, and can be very rewarding for their new owners. But you need to be sure you are up to handling the behavioral and possibly health challenges.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I echo what Karen said.
We had been looking at different breeds for nearly a yr and ended up finding a dog in an animal shelter and fell in love.
Then we got her home and discovered that she had SEVERE cat agression and nearly torn one of our 10 yr old cats to shreds! It was horrific... we tried, we worked with her for months before the stress was just too much for our family and we had to find her a new home. We are NOT 'dog people' we had zero knowledge of training, or dog mentality, what to do, who to seek out, etc.... in other words we were in WAY over our head. Not only was she cat agressive, she responded agressively to other dogs as well, so we couldn't even go on walks without her freaking out. she was 5 yrs old at the time. She also was obviously NOT crate trained as we were lead to believe and she would BARK all.night.long. every. single night. honestly it was a nightmare. I can imagine we got an 'extreme case" and not all rescues are like this, but after this experience we decided that IF we were going to even THINK about getting a dog, it HAD to be a puppy from a reputable breeder, so we could train it right, from the start to make this dog a member of our family. A year later we met Tillie. 
Good things come to those who wait! I guess the moral of the story would be not to 'jump' at the first dog that comes your way, but wait for the one, regardless of age, who speaks to your heart!


----------



## Stacierew (Oct 29, 2011)

You guys arent going to believe this. I got my hav today. PJ...you might wanna start a psychic hotline : ) A breeder here in Denver called me today. She had two 7 month olds from a "breeder release" type situation (different breeder). She said she was just looking for the right home, and invited me to come up and meet them. It was so amazing and out of the blue that I had tears in my eyes when she called. I am currently sitting here with a ball of havanese satin on my lap. I feel so blessed! She is currently named Hazel. I may change her name, but I think its cute. Thank you all so much for the help and support. I feel like I have a little dream come true sleeping on me! Gonna try to post a pic...lets see if I can figure it out. She is precious!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WAhooooooo!!!? seriously!? awesome!! SO happy for you!!!!!
Can not wait for pictures of your baby!!
and I think Hazel is an adorable name if you chose to keep it!!


----------



## Stacierew (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Tillie! She is pretty shy, but very sweet. Starting to explore the house. I made a pic of her my avatar, so there she is! Luckily the lady who took her in was very sweet, she seems well taken care of. She is freshly bathed, super soft, and doesnt have any tear stains.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats!! How wonderful for both of you. Must be your Beshert (Kismet.)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I knew she was close.  And don't tell anyone, but I am an intuitive.  She's beyond cute. If you need help uploading photos, go to "post reply" instead of "quick reply." You'll see a paperclip. Click on it and an upload box will come up. Just make sure the files are not huge. I look forward to seeing more of your little sweetheart.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, oh my goodness, she is GORGEOUS!!! can't wait to hear how she is settling in and see more PICTURES!!!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! She's a cutie!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh that's wonderful news!

When you figure out how to post pictures, you should start a _new _post introducing your beautiful little girl, I think more people would see it that way 

Can't wait to see more pictures, she looks lovely! So happy for you!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations she is so cute. :whoo:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations,my that was quick!Well done you.Now you are truly one of us,just look out for the MHS!Seriously Hazel looks a little poppet,can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I just read this thread today and saw your avatar and had a hunch that maybe by the end of the posts you would say you found one! She's lovely and I think Hazel is a great name.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am just seeing this thread as well. Congratulations! Hazel is darling - and so is the name! Welcome!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations! She is adorable. I wouldn't change her name. Why give up a perfect opportunity to be able to yell during a RLH moment, "Stop being a hazelnut!" ound:

<Yay... That was a groaner. >


----------



## Stacierew (Oct 29, 2011)

haha pam...true! We were thinking about giving her a new name for a new start. Life has been a little rough on the poor girl. I am sooo smitten with her already. She melts my heart!


----------

